# Chukar Trail Condition?



## ManuelHung (Jul 28, 2005)

Was in great shape last friday.


----------



## rmathis27 (Apr 2, 2008)

The Chukar is Dry. Go for it. But be warned the Stonefly Rush is on and it does not offer the Wilderness paddling experience that usually exists. Have fun.


----------



## brandon_blomquist (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the updates and heads up on the s/f hatch. Probably not the best time to run this stretch.


----------

